
Warning Signs of a Project Crisis - ohjeez
https://www.functionize.com/blog/how-to-recognize-the-warning-signs-of-a-project-crisis/
======
CrankyBear
Best sign: The snack closet doesn’t get refilled. That only sounds trivial.

